# Shelf stable goat milk lotion/soap/lip balm



## hsmomof4

Originally posted by trunkbranches:

Does anyone have a recipe for shelf stable Goat Milk Lotion? I have found recipes for Goat Milk Lotion, but they are not shelf stable. I'd like to use a preservative that is as natural, yet effective as possible. 

Can anyone tell me what would be a good preservative, and how to use it?

Also, what is the best way to test out my product?

Is there a recipe for raw milk shelf stable Goat Milk Lip Balm? 

I'm wanting to learn to make soaps, lotions, etc. from my goat milk. We have plenty of good fresh goat milk from our does.

Does anyone have a good recipe or know where to get one for soft goat Milk soap, that is shelf stable? 

Thanks, Peggy


----------



## hsmomof4

You cannot put raw milk into a lip balm. It will get moldy.

By soft soap, are you meaning liquid soap?


----------



## trunkbranches

*Soft or liquid soap*

yes, I am meaning liquid goat milk soap.

What is a good recipe for liquid goat milk soap? How long is it shelf stable for?

I was also wondering about other skin care products which might be made from goat milk soap.

Thanks,
Peggy


----------



## MF-Alpines

Peggy, have you looked at any of the recipes on the forum?

There are no natural preservatives that are proven to work. White Willow Bark is one that is touted with preservative qualities and if you are using it only for yourself, you could try it, but I would refrigerate the lotion to be safe. If you are selling, I would go with a real preservative. They are usually added at only .5% - 1% of the batch, so it is a very small quantity. You are also going to want to keep your goat milk % at no more than 13%. That is what I have read. Otherwise, your risk mold.


----------



## trunkbranches

Cindy, I'm going to be ordering one of the 'real preservatives. Thanks. And will be trying it. I just read the same thing, too, about not wanting too high butterfat. That is most interesting.

I'm still scoping out some of the recipes.

Thanks,
Peggy


----------

